

Parrot VM v1.3.0 Released - chorny
http://www.parrot.org/news/2009/Parrot-1.3.0

======
johnnybgoode
As I said at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=656493>, I don't see why the
communities for other dynamic languages are still investing so much effort
into building new VMs instead of collaborating on something like this.

~~~
enomar
I too, really like the idea of a single VM for many languages. Having just
watched the Google IO video on V8, I'm starting to think there are some
serious advantages to specialized engines.

For example, V8 replaced the regular expression engine that Webkit was using
with one that was specially designed to work with Javascript's regex syntax.
Maybe you can get similar performance with a generalized engine, but I'm no
longer of the mind that one VM for all languages will be the end-all-be-all
solution.

[http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions/V8BuildingHighPerf...](http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions/V8BuildingHighPerfJavascriptEngine.html)

~~~
johnnybgoode
This guy seems to agree with you: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=662553>
;)

In the big picture I don't know if something like that matters as much as
sharing a lot of advanced VM techniques.

~~~
stcredzero
If it just makes implementing languages with decent performance and good GC
easier, then it has benefited us tremendously. If it can additionally free a
language developer from the hurdle of "there's not that many libraries yet"
then this is also a good thing.

------
zokier
Parrot is indeed interesting, kinda like .NET for more 'fun' languages, and of
course with full FOSS spirit. But is Parrot currently actually usable for
'real' work? Is any language implemented extensively enough for normal day-to-
day-scripting?

------
geuis
Can someone provide some examples of what Parrot is useful for? Maybe some
everyday scenarios?

~~~
chorny
See <http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7373> for example

------
GeneralMaximus
I am waiting for the day when these guys say, "Okay, we're done. Now go write
some Perl 6 and run it on our VM".

~~~
kingkongrevenge
That day was well back last year.

